# Spot-Hogg arrow rests Infinity vs Edge....?



## edgerat

The Edge is nice because you can count clicks for different arrows. So you have a setting for field arrows and then 20 clicks down for your 3D arrows, pretty slick.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Is the edge able to be converted to prongs or is that just for the Infinity? 

Counting clicks would be sweet for changin arrows like you said.......


----------



## edgerat

Blade only. I have two Infinity and shoot prongs, just so I can shoot cock vane down.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

I think I wanna shoot blade for everything but hunting. Mabey Get Infinity (prongs) for hunting bow and Edge for target bow....?


----------



## mag41vance

Hoosier bowman said:


> I think I wanna shoot blade for everything but hunting. Mabey Get Infinity (prongs) for hunting bow and Edge for target bow....?


I have been using a Blade for everything(including hunting) for years. It makes you be steady and smooth during the draw, which is very important while hunting. 
If you're not satisfied with AAE or Trophy Taker Blade rests, you may not ever be satisfied. The fewer moving parts, the better IMO.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

mag41vance said:


> I have been using a Blade for everything(including hunting) for years. It makes you be steady and smooth during the draw, which is very important while hunting.
> If you're not satisfied with AAE or Trophy Taker Blade rests, you may not ever be satisfied. The fewer moving parts, the better IMO.


The AAE blade rest I had was not built straight. The blade would not mount at a right angle to the shaft. It sat crooked, pointing toward the riser slightly. Trophy Takers are nice and SOLID but I don't like how loose the parts are when using micro adjustments. That is why I want a Spot-Hogg rest with clamp-less micro. 

I will never use a blade for hunting, but I have no problem using a prong rest. I just don't like the idea that it would be super easy to break a blade in the woods if it gets caught on some kind of vegitation. Since my hunting bow is not a shoot-thru riser there is nothing to protect the blade........


----------



## Strebor

edgerat said:


> Blade only. I have two Infinity and shoot prongs, just so I can shoot cock vane down.


I believe most people do shoot cock feather down when using a prong rest. Why? 

I bought a bow and some arrows back in '94 and the shop set it up for me with a prong rest and told me to shoot with the arrows cock feather up, but maybe I misunderstood. I was definitely getting vane contact on the prongs which I compensated for somehow, but with cock feather down, doesn't the cock feather hit the bottom of the rest when the prongs lay down? What if you adjust the prongs closer together and shoot cock feather up?

In case you haven't gathered, I don't have a lot of archery experience


----------



## Mr. Ken

With a prong rest, you want to shoot the cock (odd vane) down. You want the vane to go between the two prongs.
If the cock vane is going between the prongs and it is hitting something, then raise the prongs up until no contact or go to smaller vanes.


----------



## TK7

I think you should go for the Edge. Massive now with sweet advantage[emoji817]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

